# check out what i bought today :P



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

i was looking for a old beater 4 wheeler for under a grand to beat up and not care about. but then i came across this !

picked it up, needs a lot of work to restore but its my new project 

if anyone knows any good site/info or good place for parts let me know


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

is that an argo brand?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool. I had the chance to drive one a little many years ago. It was a blast..like a little tank. With good tires, they do very well.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

its called a amphicat, they started making them in the mid 60's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its awsome. 
anything that floats and rides on land is gonna be quite fun!

we had one of these for a brief time when i was young. it was yellow and had a 14 horse motor.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool, 6x6world.com is the only place that I know of to get some good info on them.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Through some 25" laws on that bad boy and away you go!!!


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

lol i was thinking on putting aggressive tires on it but then i realized that the tires will touch each other lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ive got one of those sittin in my shed, maybe a year or 4 newer, runs, brand new engine with less than 10 hours, then found out it dont steer right so put the project on "hold", new tires, floats too. somebody come buy it. i got pics


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

You thought about some tracks for that thing.


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

ya but its so expensive !


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh well, still those things are cool as hell.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i almost bought one here awhile back and never went through with it, now i wish i would have got it because it was at a great price,'

let us know how you like it when you start riddding it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check out this 8X

http://www.youtube.com/v/6B3HbjUZe78


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Man that vid makes me wish I could afford one. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Argo are pretty cool machines, just a little to slow for my liken!


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

its in a bunch of pieces right now, I'm rebuilding the engine, had to make new shafts, 12 new bearings, a bunch of new seals lol hooked up a CD player with 4 speakers...

cant wait to ride it lol hopefully by the end of April ill have it done


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

We had one of those. I think it was an argo. I wish we still had it. An atv that floats is soo cool! I'd use it rather than my brute! There is also another brand called a buffalo i believe. We had one come into the shop that was all modded up by the university of kansas. They had servos hooked to it and it was remote controlled at one time. Used to have solar panels and stuff. Had a homemade cab on it. All the servo stuff was long gone but all the brackets were gone. It wouldnt have floated though cause it had holes all through it. dont know if it ever floated, didnt have much of a bottom to it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Bump... have you done anything to this yet? I wanna see some laws or backs on it! LOL


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to see a 750 brute motor in it!


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

interco makes tires for those they are called aquatourqes


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah those are cool, always wanted one myself .


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

U should be able to take the center tire off and then u should be able to run some 32's with spacers. Ive seen an Argo on 35's on u tube and I've also seen an Argo that they made into independent suspension on u tube.. These things are great fun. Hope u have a blast with it when it's done..


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

be a good duck hunting buggy.


----------

